# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Arduino

## nickaris1

θέλω να ενσωματώσω μια webcam στο arduino και να βλέπω τη εικόνα μέσο USB από το arduino στον υπολογιστη

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί δε συνδέεις απλά μια webcam στον υπολογιστή?

----------


## nickaris1

θέλω να την έχω στο arduino διότι δεν θα είναι κοντά στον υπολογιστή και δεν ξέρω πως μπορώ αρχικά να συνδέσω την webcam στο arduino και να βλέπω με USB την εικόνα στην οθόνη.

----------


## katmadas

> θέλω να την έχω στο arduino διότι δεν θα είναι κοντά στον υπολογιστή και δεν ξέρω πως μπορώ αρχικά να συνδέσω την webcam στο arduino και να βλέπω με USB την εικόνα στην οθόνη.



Αφου ρε Νικο θα εχεις καλωδιο usb μεχρι εκει για τον arduino...

Δεν ξερω αν γινεται κατι τετοιο παντως...
Το ποιο σωστο ειναι και τα 2 με το δικο τους καλωδιο...

----------


## nickaris1

θα χρησιμοποιήσω 2arduino και 2 XBEE για ασύρματη μεταφορά των δεδομένων και το 1 arduino  θα συνδέεται με USB στον υπολογιστή

----------


## Ninetie

Βάλε απλά μια ασύρματη / δικτυακή κάμερα. Ο συνδυασμός Arduino + XBee για αυτή την εφαρμογή είναι βλακωδώς περίπλοκος. :P

----------


## gsouf

Καλημερα λεγοντας arduino εννοεις το uno? Γιατι αν ναι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να γινει δεν εχει την μνημη ουτε την επεξεργαστικη ισχυ για να σου στειλει βιντεο ουτε για εικονα εικονα δεν νομιζω να μπορει 

τωρα κανα due που ειναι arm βασισμενο ισως αν και δεν ξερω ακριβως τα χαρακτηροστικα του

----------


## nickaris1

ναι arduino uno χρησιμοποιώ και θα χρησιμοποιήσω  SD SHIELD για τη μνήμη και για να στείλει εικόνα ξέρω ότι μπορεί και θέλω να είναι πάνω σε  RC CAR

----------


## leosedf

Ποιος ο λόγος να κάνεις 50 κιλά βαρύτερο το τηλεκατευθυνόμενο ενώ υπάρχουν έτοιμα FPV και φτηνά που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις η έτοιμοι πομποί και δέκτες?
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/s...deo_Tx_Rx.html
Το λούκι μόνο που θα φας έβγαλε τα λεφτά του.

----------


## nickaris1

μπορείτε να μου πείτε τελικά αυτό για την webcam και το arduino γιατί θα αφαιρέσω το τσιπ το RC και θα βάλω το arduino στη θέση του και θα κάνω περιστρεφόμενη κάμερα

----------


## gsouf

Στο ξαναλέω με 8 bit επεξεργαστή τι περιμένεις να δεις απο εικονα ?

----------


## nickaris1

μπορείς να μου πεις τελικά

----------


## ANTONIS_BMW

Φιλε μου νικο αυτο που ζητας δεν μπορει να υλοποιηθει με το arduino! για τον λογο οτι εχει πολυ μικρη μνημη και πολυ μικρο επεξεργαστη οπως προειπαν τα παιδια πιο πανω. Εχεις σκεφτει να χρεισιμοποιησεις το *Raspberry Pi* για την υλοποιηση της κατασκευης σου;

Με εκτιμηση, Αντωνης

----------


## nickaris1

δεν θα αποθηκεύεται πουθενά

----------


## leosedf

Καλή επιτυχία μάστορα.

----------


## steverman

Μονο με raspberry pi, θα το καταφερεις και πολυ ευκολα και με wireless. Επενδυσε σε raspberry, το arduino ειναι μικρο ελεγκτης, το raspberry ειναι μικρο pc

----------


## mtzag

Παρε το νεο cubieboard με τον A80 επεξεργαστη.

Το arduino σε τι μεγιστη συχνοτητα μπορει να κανει pwm ? 16000khz/256 (2 ^ 8 = 31.125khz ?
Υπαρχει τροπος σε atmega γενικα για pwm πανω απο 100khz ? ή μονο σε arm τετοιες ταχυτητες ?

----------

